# Havalon Piranta = scalpel knife



## Russianesq (Feb 2, 2007)

My favorite EDC. 

What’s better then sliced bread? The Havalon Piranta Knife.

This Piranta is a scalpel knife. The knife blade is a replaceable 60XT scalpel blade.

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p175/russianesq/Piranta/04.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p175/russianesq/Piranta/02.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p175/russianesq/Piranta/03.jpg

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p175/russianesq/Piranta/01.jpg


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet!


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 2, 2007)

I saw that before, I always wondered how it would cut? I know its sharp, VERY sharp..but with a thin blade like that I wondered how much abuse it could take...It would be great for small projects in palce of the hobby knife...Do you EDC yours? What do you use it for, like what cutting applications?


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 2, 2007)

You can not pry with the blade it is too thin and will snap. However, I dont pry with any of my knives. 

So far I have used it to cut boxes, envelopes, duct tape, and some rope. The most impressive thing is that the edge is so sharp its scary. It feels like u have a lazer in your hand and not a piece of metal.


----------



## diggdug13 (Feb 2, 2007)

how much do they run and where did you get yours?

doug


----------



## Joel (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks really interesting... how long is the handle?
Thanks,
Joel


----------



## DasRonin (Feb 2, 2007)

Look here. There on sale.

http://www.havalon.com

100 replacement blades are about $28.00


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 2, 2007)

bought the knife directly from http://www.havalon.com after seeing an ad in Blade Magazine.

The knife of the company web site is $29.95 plus a holster for $5.95. The knife is also sold with 12 blades.

There website is a little cheesy but the service is first rate.


----------



## Joel (Feb 10, 2007)

Got one out of curiosity. Very good at opening boxes or the mail but not much else. The "One handed" opening is a joke and not very well designed - very difficult at best to open in this manner. The pocket clip is a bit flimsy and tension is a bit light to hold securely but a little tweaking might help a bit.


----------



## paulr (Feb 10, 2007)

As I understand it, actual surgical scalpels use rather soft steel. They take an unbelievably sharp edge but they don't have (and don't need) any edge retention to speak of. They just need to make a few cuts in a surgery and if they need more cuts, they can use more scalpels.


----------



## tm3 (Feb 11, 2007)

all scalpel blades for surgery that i have ever seen have been about an inch long and a quarter inch wide. they are very sharp, but very thin -- like a small razor blade.

i really like the sharp replaceable blade concept, whether this knife or one that uses single edge razor blades. but for me i'd like it to have easy, reliable one handed opening.


----------



## justsomeguy (Feb 11, 2007)

Joel said:


> Got one out of curiosity. Very good at opening boxes or the mail but not much else. The "One handed" opening is a joke and not very well designed - very difficult at best to open in this manner. The pocket clip is a bit flimsy and tension is a bit light to hold securely but a little tweaking might help a bit.


 
Hi Joel,

From the pic, it looks like the blade pivot has a screw slot. Have you tried adjusting it to make it open easier?

Steve


----------



## Joel (Feb 11, 2007)

justsomeguy said:


> Hi Joel,
> 
> From the pic, it looks like the blade pivot has a screw slot. Have you tried adjusting it to make it open easier?
> 
> Steve



Doesn't help - the ergonomics of the design stink. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 11, 2007)

So this knife can serve the purpose for small easy cutting jobs but because there is no edge retention and the very thin blade limits its uses...probably VERY good at fine cutting work like a hobby knife, but then again witha bulky handle I am not sure how gripping it would feel while working on models, and other detailed work...?


----------



## Joel (Feb 11, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> So this knife can serve the purpose for small easy cutting jobs but because there is no edge retention and the very thin blade limits its uses...probably VERY good at fine cutting work like a hobby knife, but then again witha bulky handle I am not sure how gripping it would feel while working on models, and other detailed work...?



An X-acto would be much better for any kind of model work... it's really not made for the precision work.


----------

